# chevre only better!



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

was making chevre last night with fresh milked milk. added mm100 and the rennet. looked thru my cultures box and seen i had some mm89, for which i do not remember why i got it. have had it for at least 4 years i think. i knew i got it from dairy connection, so looked at their site as to what this culture would be for. said it was a secondary culture used to add a buttery flavor when added to (among others) chevre, with a mm100. so i hurried and added it. OH MY. this chevre is the best ever. i liked chevre, but not a huge fan, but this stuff wooooEEEE!! currently enjoying it on some spaghetti. yum!


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

Sounds yummy!!


----------



## Ellie Mae (Jan 18, 2011)

thanks for posting this Chewie,

I was just about to do the same when making cheese the other day, but wasn't that brave to chance it with the last of my milk till the girl's freshen in 2 months.

If I recall, I think I ordered it to make pepper jack cheese, but good to know it works great in Chevre!


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

i have a huge over load of milk right now, and altho i hate waste, i am really enjoying the freedom to experiement!


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I've been using Flora Danica when making chevre...
It comes out very well. 

http://www.cheesemaking.com/store/p/136-Flora-Danica-DS-1pack.html


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

thanks suzy, i think i'll try that sometime too. dairy connection said i can use the thermo c i have for mozz, but both times it didn't come out stretchy. kinda fun playnig with different cultures! not sure the thermo is working out but fun none the less.


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

You can use thermo C for mozz it just doesn't acidify as quickly.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

so would I ripen longer then, before adding citric milk?


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

I would ripen 1 hr then, when you drain whey, let curds set for 3 hours in the colander at 102 degrees, flipping curd mat every half hour. Check pH with your meter but don't be surprised if it takes even longer for the curd to reach the proper level for a good stretch. The trick is not to rush it 

note: times really depend on how much citric you use. When I use thermo C I use little to no citric and go for the long method.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

i have SOOOO much to learn! it worked so well with the other, i think i may just order some and go back to that. i was just starting to have sucess so why rock the boat?!! 

and, one more time, the ph at stretching? and the longer the mass sets over warm whey, the ph goes up or down?


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

I agree 100% that it is best to master one recipe before you try working on another.

The longer the curd mat sets over the warm whey the lower the pH drops. The pH marker for stretch is 5.0-5.3 Don't let the curd go bellow 102F, 105F is a better target, mozz loves heat.

It is easier to go by feel once you know what to look for then to rely on your pH meter. When you can pinch the surface of the curd mat and it feels stretchy and smooth it is time to pull off a little bit to try in the hot water.


----------



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

Help me understand, what's mm100/mm89? also what's "citric Milk?"

Tx


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

the mm is referring to types of cultures, specificly meso. types, that like just-warm temps. chevre and farmhouse types are this. the md89 is a culture that isn't one that can do much on its own, think of it more like vanilla in a cake--an added flavoring that without, it will work but its nicer with. http://www.dairyconnection.com/commerce/catalog.jsp?catId=10 this is where i buy my stuff and it explains more. 

citric milk is referring to milk in which citric acid has been added, in making of mozz.


----------

